
Intel CEO Brian Krzanich Resigns; Board Appoints Bob Swan as Interim CEO - retSava
https://newsroom.intel.com/news-releases/intel-ceo-brian-krzanich-resigns-board-appoints-bob-swan-interim-ceo/
======
retSava
"Intel was recently informed that Mr. Krzanich had a past consensual
relationship with an Intel employee. An ongoing investigation by internal and
external counsel has confirmed a violation of Intel’s non-fraternization
policy, which applies to all managers. Given the expectation that all
employees will respect Intel’s values and adhere to the company’s code of
conduct, the board has accepted Mr. Krzanich’s resignation."

